# Help with checking translations



## Elfarmari (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm currently working on an art project which involves translating the Bible verse, 'The light shines in the darknes, and the darkness has not overcome it.' (John 1:5) into a bunch of languages. I've found many online, but I have no idea as to the accuracy. If anyone who speaks these languages could see if these make sense, please let me know. If anyone who's language is not here has too much spare time and would like to translate this, feel free! Thanks!

*English* The light shines in the darknes, and the darkness has not overcome it.

*Latin* Et lux in tenebris lucet, et tenebrae eam non comprehendeuit.

*Italian* La luce splende nelle tenebre, ma le tenebre non l'hanno acolta.

*Spanish * La luz en las tinieblas respondece, y las tinieblas no prevaleceron contra ella.

*Portugese* A luz brilha nas trevas, eas trevas não a derrotaram. 

*French *La lumière luit dans les ténèbras, et les ténèbras ne l'ont pas pointreçue. 

*Danish* Og Lyset skinner i Mørket, og Mørket begreb det ikke.

*Norwegian* Og lyset skinner i mørket, og mørket tok ikke imot det.

*German *Und das Licht scheint in der Finsternis, und die Finsternis hat es nicht erfasst.

*Dutch *Het licht schijnt in de duisternis en de duisternis heeft het niet in zijn macht kunnen krijgen.

*Swedish *Han är det ljus som lyser i mörkret, och mörkret kan aldrig utsläka det.

*Finnish *Valo loistaa pimeydessä, pimeys ei ole saanut sitä valtaansa.


*Albanian* Dhe drita shkëlqen në errësirë dhe errësiranuk e kuptoi.

*Slovak* To svelto prekonáva temnotu sveta atá temnota ho nikdy nepohití.

*Polish* A wiato w ciemno ci wicci i ciemno jej nie ogarn ta.

*Czech To sv tlop emáhá temnotu sv ta, ale ta ho nikdy nep ekoná.*

*Romanian *Lumina lumineaz în întuneric i întunericuln-a învins-o.

*Hungarian* Ez a világosság a sötétségben fénylik, de a sötétség nem fogadta be azt.

*Icelandic* Ljósið skín í myrkrinu, og mykrið tók ekki á móti því.

*Indonesian* Terong itu bercahaya di dalam kegelapan dan kegelapan itu ti dak mengasainya.

*Tagalog* Ang ilaw ay nagliwanag sa kadiliman at hindi ito naunawaan ng kadiliman.

*Maori* I roto i te pouri te marama e whiti ana; heoi kihai i mau i te pour.

*Haitian *Limyè a klere nin fènwa a Men, fenwa a pa t'resevwa li.


----------



## Niniel (Jan 29, 2003)

In the Dutch translation you should make a space between 'in' and 'de' and between 'niet' and 'in'. As far as I know the other languages it seems quite right. Are you sure there should't be a vowel after the word 'tenebr' in Italian?


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 31, 2003)

> 'The light shines in the darknes, and the darkness has not overcome it.'



Bulgarian:" Ñâåòëèíàòà ñâåòè â Ìðàêà, à Ìðàêúò íå ÿ å îáâèë."


----------



## Hirila (Feb 1, 2003)

German: change the "ß" to "ss"
We had a spelling reform some years ago (many German speakers were/are against it, because it sometimes has real silly rules) and now the "ß" is spelled "ss" when the vowel it follows after is short. Now "Schloß" (castle or lock) is "Schloss"


----------



## ltas (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfarmari _
> *Finnish Valo loistaa pimeydessa, pimeys eiole saanut sitä valtaansa.
> *


*Valo loistaa pimeydessä, pimeys ei ole saanut sitä valtaansa.*

 ltas


----------



## Bombadillo (Feb 3, 2003)

the dutch translation.. put a space between kunnen and krijgen


----------



## Eriol (Feb 18, 2003)

In Portuguese there is a space between "e" and "as", it goes like this:

A luz brilha nas trevas, e as trevas não a derrotaram


----------



## Lindir (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfarmari _
> *
> Han är det ljus som lyser i mörkret, och mörkret kan aldrig utsläka det.
> *


utsläcka


----------

